# I am looking for a pastry chef



## jemster3 (Feb 14, 2006)

any idea where I should start looking for an assistant pastry chef. I seem to be coming up dry and the pastry chef seems to be hesitant to find one so I thought I would help. I would appreciate any advice John


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Have you considered the classifieds?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

where are you located? 

craigslist.com has classifieds. or try contacting a pastry school's job advisor.


----------



## jemster3 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm in Nevada, and yes I tried the classified.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Try these:

http://www.hospitalityonline.com/job...food_beverage/

http://www.hcareers.com/employer/

http://www.foodservice.com/employment/

Also, call some local culinary schools. They may also have listings of alumni, who may have a bit more experience.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm in the Las Vegas area, and that's the position I just left in Montana.
April


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You might also want to try the IACP or International Association of Culinary Professionals. They have a Job Bank that assists employers and job seekers. 
Check them out at
http://www.iacp.com/


----------

